# Lyft Dark Mode



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Since I got a new phone, Pixel 3a XL, I can't get Lyft's dark mode to come on. I hit the button for either "auto" or "always on" and it goes right back to "never on". Any suggestions?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Toyota Guy said:


> Any suggestions?


Trade it in for an iPhone.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

the old one was a Pixel also. I started with an Iphone, had three of them, and finally got disgusted with the battery life and having to go to the genius bar everytime they updated the operating system.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lyft light and dark mode finally works on bear's Blackbeary after six months of Lyft trying to fix their app. Bear has no compliants now, after being stuck in dark mode for all that time (bear is a day driver only).


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Try uninstalling and then restarting the phone, then reinstalling. If your really brave you can try contacting Lyft but most likely they won’t figure it out


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Toyota Guy said:


> Since I got a new phone, Pixel 3a XL, I can't get Lyft's dark mode to come on. I hit the button for either "auto" or "always on" and it goes right back to "never on". Any suggestions?


Same with my galaxy 10.


----------

